# Contador Johnson



## nemesaiko (Ene 13, 2007)

hola amigos del foro, mi duda es acerca de un Contador Johnson me podrian dicir cual es su funcion y en que puedo aplicarlo? , solo quiero algo breve, gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 13, 2007)

tienes una entrada donde le das pulsos y 10 salidas.
A cada pulso activa una salida.
Imaginate una fila de 10 luces o led y un "pulsador", pues cada vez que aprietas se enciende la luz siguiente similar al coche fantastico pero solo en un sentido.

el circuito es el 4017 (cd4017, mc4017, hef4017 segun fabricante)


Aplicaciones:

Maquina de estados (realiza una seguencia)
Divisor
contador con 10 led
 y otras mas busca un poquito en internet


----------



## yecsita (Jul 19, 2009)

hola m gustaria saber como armar un contador johnson de 8 bits. como los debo conectar en cascada ! gracias


----------



## neutron (Jul 20, 2009)

yecsita dijo:
			
		

> hola m gustaria saber como armar un contador johnson de 8 bits. como los debo conectar en cascada ! gracias



el cd4017 tiene para 10 leds.. pero podes usar menos  si qeres.. tiene un pin de reset.. si queres usar solo 8 leds.. entonces lo que tendrias qe hacer es conectar la salida 9 al pin de reset.. eso hace qe se encienda hasta el led 8.. y cuando llega al led 9..se resetee.. el 4017 no cuesta nada.. es muy barato y para hacer este tipo de contadores es bueno..por su censilles.. espero que te sirva..suerte


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/ingenieria/2000477/lecciones/060501.htm

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## GerardoRM (Jun 1, 2010)

chekea aca http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_97RQ2R2VY


----------



## gabideas (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola a todoss... Tengo una duda:se trata de saber si el contador Johnson es un circuito asíncronico, debido a que, tengo entendido, se trata de un registro de desplazamiento serie y con cada pulso de reloj, se van trasmitiendo los bit de este código. O es sincrónico o los hay de los dos tipos?


----------



## darkangelless (Ene 15, 2012)

una pregunta un contador johnson de 4bits es igual a un contador johnson de 4 etapas?


----------

